# Anyone in the Market for a Hobie PA



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

I am kicking around the idea of selling my PA. If I do let her go the sale will include, live well (Hobie), live well Batt. steak out pole, scotty rod holder, beach cart, and Garmin transducer


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted

Oh no huff why and how much?


----------



## fishinmission2 (Oct 31, 2010)

sent you a pm.


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

bbarton13 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Oh no huff why and how much?


I like the Hobie a lot, but like to paddle also. The PA isn't really set up to paddle. I would like to get around 2k with everything


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i texted you lol


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Sent you a PM sir.


----------



## fdavidson (Nov 8, 2010)

If you decide to sell call me and I will come pick it up 251-973-2930


----------



## Lizard Fish (Feb 24, 2011)

Still for sale?


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

I still have it.... if someone wants to buy it I am willing to sell it


----------



## Osprey22 (Feb 14, 2009)

PM and voice mail sent


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

Pm's. sent


----------



## fdavidson (Nov 8, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## Angler (May 29, 2016)

*kayak*

Dear Enthusiasts,

I am looking for a Hobie ProAngler. It woul be great if it came with an evolvE trolling motor or any other one up to par.

Thank You,
Len
[email protected]


----------

